# Is it safe...



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

Is it safe to use a fog machine around the presence of a bird?jus wondering cuz holloweens here and we used it frequently.no change in behavior.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...don't do it...just because they do not keel over while you are doing it, it does not mean it is not hurting them...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

If you must do it, Please put the birds in a closed separete room!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Per http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_safety.html

"...the fog can be irritating or drying...exposure to the fog should be minimized, the fluids should be heated to the lowest temperature necessary and the proper fluids should be used.

If the fog machine is used indoors you should make sure the room has adequate ventilation. Some people with breathing problems may have problems breathing while in the fog. It is a good idea not to breath the fog for extended periods of time..."

Since birds have very sensitive respiratory systems, I would not expose your birds to this fog.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I wouldn't take the remote risk of exposing the birds for any reason, it is not worth it. They may not show any signs now, but eventually it will. Their respiratory systems are very sensitive, as already stated.


----------

